# Copper frying pan pot call



## The100road (Aug 5, 2017)

Copper over acrylic on Ipe burl with a cocobolo striker. I'm liking the way copper sounds.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DKMD (Aug 5, 2017)

That's a beauty! I always struggle to pair copper with wood, but this looks like a perfect match.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 6, 2017)

Magnanimous Ipe burl! Thought that was a tremendously hard wood -- any problems turning it? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 6, 2017)

That's just beautiful. I've never seen Ipe burl before. It's pretty amazing. Nice pairing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 6, 2017)

Very nice!!! Poor old turkey won't have a chance.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Aug 6, 2017)

Beautiful call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 6, 2017)

I love that copper sound. It screams! That ipe burl is stupendous looking!

Silly question on it....why is it only prepared in one spot, and not prepared on the entire surface?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Aug 6, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Magnanimous Ipe burl! Thought that was a tremendously hard wood -- any problems turning it? Chuck



Thank you! 

No problems turning it at all. Well, except for the sawdust pile looked like $ signs in my head. Haha.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Aug 6, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I love that copper sound. It screams! That ipe burl is stupendous looking!
> 
> Silly question on it....why is it only prepared in one spot, and not prepared on the entire surface?



Thank you! I just finished the call and quickly prepared the one spot so I could hear what it sounded like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Aug 6, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> That's just beautiful. I've never seen Ipe burl before. It's pretty amazing. Nice pairing!



Thanks Scott, I'm not sure How often I'll be seeing ipe burl either. Thats why this one is going in my personal collection for now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sidecar (Aug 6, 2017)

Really nice ! 
What gauge copper ya using ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Aug 6, 2017)

Tricky question. I want to say it's 16 gauge. 0.062.

I get them from grassy creek.
http://www.grassycreekcalls.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=3inchcopfp

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Aug 6, 2017)

Never seen Ipe Burl, nice finish, great looking call

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Aug 6, 2017)

The100road said:


> Tricky question. I want to say it's 16 gauge. 0.62.
> 
> I get them from grassy creek.
> http://www.grassycreekcalls.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=3inchcopfp


Wow heavy stuff !


----------



## myingling (Aug 6, 2017)

some good lookin wood ...nice one

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Longbeards7 (Aug 19, 2017)

Beautiful call!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

